# Would anyone be intrested? Your Own Professional Gallery Online..



## cbay (Oct 10, 2005)

Hey All!

I started www.desigz.com sometime back now, but as im a keen photographer myself im intrested in reproducing www.desigzgallery.com to people who wish for a site simular...

Would anyone be intrested if it was at the right price??

Check out my hosting solutions and see what suits you...


----------



## PeterBraden (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm not sure what you mean by right price. Many sites like flickr offer similar services for free so I don't think you could charge. A better plan would be to pay for the site with adverts.


----------



## FlashSpeedo (Oct 11, 2005)

Right, my site basically hosts photo galleries for free...and there's not an abundance of traffic even at that price. I don't really see a market for paid gallery hosting as there are a number of sites willing to do it for free. I know there are sites that charge a nominal fee (like $50 a year or something) to host galleries. But i guess it all depends on how well you think you can promote the site.


----------



## Gerd (Oct 14, 2005)

I think he's offering the entire site, domain etc... not just offering to host galleries.


----------



## cbay (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes, i am! Im offering you the chance to own your own gallery site to host your pictures with domain, hosting and installation & setup of script.

The Gallery script includes:

> User friendly layout
Group images into albums, categories and even save search results as custom collections.

> Watermarking and security
Comprehensive security features to protect your creative portfolio

> Complete e-commerce solution
Support for accepting payment by credit card - 2Checkout, cheque, money order and PayPal makes selling digital images a snap.

> Flexible design themes
If your site has it's own design, you'll like the easy to use themes based on the built in Smarty template engine.

> Web based administration
Control of the layout, images, albums, users and PayPal® functions are all just a mouse click away.

> Powerful search capabilities
Finding that special image is a snap with built keyword and colour searching.

> Integrated e-cards
Visitors to your site can send stylish cards based on your images.

> Personal customer lightboxes
Keeping track of favourite images is a breeze for your visitors thanks to the built in virtual lightbox.

> Create private albums
Give your clients access to private showings of photo shoots and collections.

> Intelligent image resizing
If your server supports GD 2.0 (most do) The Script will automatically resize your images to make comps and thumbnails.

Anyone intrested?  :thumbup:


----------



## FlashSpeedo (Oct 17, 2005)

i probably would have jumped on that 4 months ago, but now have invested beaucoup time in my own site. but I'd guess there are plenty more aspiring photographers out there who hate web design. you just have to find them...


----------



## cbay (Oct 18, 2005)

Okay, well ill have to look where they are then, lol and seek them out to offer them a hand.


----------

